

At 18, I've just launched my first company - reactivefusion
https://reactivefusion.co/

======
saosebastiao
I'd like more information (I'm in the market for a service like yours at the
moment, so this isn't just a ShowHN feedback).

Is it pure mobile app? Web too? Do you just design the View in MVVM/MVC? What
languages and platforms do you use? Do you deal with web service integration?
How do you communicate with customers? How do you structure and provide
timelines for a job? Can you give some specifics about what your contracts are
like?

~~~
reactivefusion
So we develop iOS Applications (objective-c) with a supporting backend web
architecture (Node.js/PHP + MongoDB/MySQL or Parse) if necessary. We can
indeed deal with web-service integration given the service has an existing
API.

------
jbrooksuk
Good luck to you! I'm currently setting up my own company now, it's a lot of
work, so I take my hat off to you :)

~~~
reactivefusion
Best of luck with yours too! Same industry?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks!

Not quite, I'm working on Cachet; [https://cachethq.io](https://cachethq.io)
but I'll be doing consulting as well :)

------
andymoe
Good luck!

~~~
reactivefusion
Cheers Andy!

------
taphangum
great looking site

~~~
reactivefusion
Thank you!

